# Great American Beer Festival



## Joe Donahue (Jul 18, 2017)

Any Model 3 Reservation Holders/Current Tesla Owners going to the Great American Beer Festival in Denver this year? I'm going by myself, and it would be really cool to meet up with some of you if any are going.


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

Sounds fun, but I don't drink. Why are there never any dark chocolate festivals?


----------



## Joe Donahue (Jul 18, 2017)

I've been wanting to go to it for a long time now, and this is the first year I'm actually going to be able to make it out for it. 

I was really surprised to see there's not a Tesla dealership in Denver too.


----------



## kendthomp (Apr 24, 2016)

Joe Donahue said:


> I've been wanting to go to it for a long time now, and this is the first year I'm actually going to be able to make it out for it.
> 
> I was really surprised to see there's not a Tesla dealership in Denver too.


There's actually three. One in Park Meadows Mall and a new showroom/delivery center at 5700 South Broadway and one in Cherry Creek Mall

Oh, and a service center on Evans


----------



## Joe Donahue (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks! I didn't see them on Google Maps for some reason.


----------

